# Non brand light good?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's cheap, it's fully functional, but it doesn't have a brand

Are they good for salty setup?



http://cgi.ebay.ca/36-40-T5-HO-Aqua...555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f61d6f23


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Lol I was looking at those fixtures too, the 24inch tho.
Let me know if your gonna buy, combine shipping to save some $$$


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Depends on what type of salt setup though...I can only see it good for a fish only or non photosynthetic corals. You may be ok with some low light corals.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Depends on what type of salt setup though...I can only see it good for a fish only or non photosynthetic corals. You may be ok with some low light corals.


What would you recommend on photosynetic corals? 14000k? or just metal halide?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's Odyssea. They had some teeny little issues (catching fire) a while ago but apparently the newer ones are safe.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

carmenh said:


> It's Odyssea. They had some teeny little issues (catching fire) a while ago but apparently the newer ones are safe.


That's China brand... Ewwww


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Where was the fire issue? Was it in the lamps are or in the ballast area?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

FIRE! 

DIY fire extinguisher onto of that hood


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bigfishy said:


> What would you recommend on photosynetic corals? 14000k? or just metal halide?


For T5 fixtures, I would go with either ATI or Sfiligoi. On a budget, Tek lighting or if you have a canopy, go with an icecap retrofit. Bulb wise, I recommend going with ATI bulbs.

Halides, will depend on a few things. You tank's water depth, what type of coverage you need, halides give off alot of heat, you may need to use a chiller, etc.

You can't go wrong with T5's.

Are you seriously considering a salt tank?


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

would this light fixture be good for planted tanks?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sujeev87 said:


> would this light fixture be good for planted tanks?


Just make sure the bulbs you use are 10k and below.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Just make sure the bulbs you use are 10k and below.


what does the 10K stand for? Are light fixture that use bulbs that are higher than 10K better for plants? thanks.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sujeev87 said:


> what does the 10K stand for? Are light fixture that use bulbs that are higher than 10K better for plants? thanks.


The 10k was the Kelvin rating for the bulb. In short, that's the colour we say basically. The lower the kelvin like 6700k which is generally used for planted tanks is more towards the red spectrum. Higher you go the more blue it will look. Which is not what plants need.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

If i were to buy one of these, what kind of problems might I come across in the short term and long term? How long do you think these non brand name fixtures last? Also how much would a good brand name light fixture of similar specs cost me? Are you going to buy one of these? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It was on their CF's that were causing an issue. If you google "Odyssea fire" a lot of forums have threads on it...not sure if there are any specifics but there are enough cases to make me completely rule it out. 
Odyssea and Jebo are the same company...I had a Jebo filter once and know their level of quality :-(



AquaNeko said:


> Where was the fire issue? Was it in the lamps are or in the ballast area?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, I have a Tek light and really do like it, it's been great, but every once in a while I drool on my computer while visiting the Sfiligoi site 



gucci17 said:


> For T5 fixtures, I would go with either ATI or Sfiligoi. On a budget, Tek lighting or if you have a canopy, go with an icecap retrofit. Bulb wise, I recommend going with ATI bulbs.
> 
> Halides, will depend on a few things. You tank's water depth, what type of coverage you need, halides give off alot of heat, you may need to use a chiller, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

carmenh said:


> LOL, I have a Tek light and really do like it, it's been great, but every once in a while I drool on my computer while visiting the Sfiligoi site


Tek lights are expensive 

and

China stuff = BAD!!! No quality control, and either they are copied or just fake... (The jebo filter is a copy version of Eheim, the Odyssesy is a copy of Coralife)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I found Tek lights (purchased at MOPS) to be the best light for the money in the range I was looking for. There were some cheaper but they were junk...
Sfiligoi makes Tek look cheap but damn they're nice...maybe some day...

http://www.aquaticselite.com/Sfiligoi_Lighting_s/41.htm



bigfishy said:


> Tek lights are expensive
> 
> and
> 
> China stuff = BAD!!! No quality control, and either they are copied or just fake... (The jebo filter is a copy version of Eheim, the Odyssesy is a copy of Coralife)


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

sujeev87 said:


> If i were to buy one of these, what kind of problems might I come across in the short term and long term? How long do you think these non brand name fixtures last? Also how much would a good brand name light fixture of similar specs cost me? Are you going to buy one of these? Thanks for all your help.


I don't know these the light fixtures and the company that makes them so I cannot offer my opinion on them. I used a T5 unit for my planted tank from someone who used to make them and that was a no name fixture. But that was when I was less knowledgeable about lights. If I were to buy a new fixture for a planted tank now, I would look into a TEK fixture or even AquaticLife. Both brands are mid range T5HO and would do well for a planted tank moreso the TEK than Aquaticlife I believe.

What exactly are you trying to achieve sujeev? Full planted tank? Do you have run CO2? Pressurized or DIY? Do you dose nutrients?

These T5's will pack a punch and without CO2 and nutes, you will have an algae farm.



bigfishy said:


> Tek lights are expensive
> 
> and
> 
> China stuff = BAD!!! No quality control, and either they are copied or just fake... (The jebo filter is a copy version of Eheim, the Odyssesy is a copy of Coralife)


I agree, China stuff is very flaky. I tend to stay away from anything China made. Tek lights are actually very reasonably priced. There's a second hand one on AP for sale atm.



carmenh said:


> I found Tek lights (purchased at MOPS) to be the best light for the money in the range I was looking for. There were some cheaper but they were junk...
> Sfiligoi makes Tek look cheap but damn they're nice...maybe some day...
> 
> http://www.aquaticselite.com/Sfiligoi_Lighting_s/41.htm


You're almost there! Save a bit and sell off the TEK! Then you'll have enough money to bring home a sexy Sfiligoi Stealth like ameek has!


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Well I'm going to go buy some ada soil to mix in my substrate at Aqua Inspiration (some really nice helpful people there). I am looking into doing a diy co2. Instead of using one 2 liter bottle, i'm planning on using 2. I know it kind of looks like a joke when I'm using diy co2 but right now I don't have the funds to do a proper co2 set up. I already have liquid fertilizer. I've been looking for some good lighting and somewhat unsuccessful so far. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

If i were to buy one of these, wouldn't there be additional tariffs/taxes when they cross the border?


----------

